# Fall Mid America Pics



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 8, 2008)

Another great Mid America was this weekend and I think it turned out well. Our society co-hosted it with the Greater Cincinnati Orchid Society. There were many great vendors and exhibits, I just wish I would have remembered my camera on the first day instead of the last.

I ended up buying a few slippers; Paph. hangianum, delenatii v. dunkel, gigantifolium, a fanaticum in spike, and a multigrowth Phrag. klotzcheanum. There were plenty of others I had to talk myself out of though.

The society display we put in did VERY well and garnered the AOS Show Trophy, the Mid America Orchid Conference Show Trophy, and a 92 point Gold Medal Certificate. We also had the Best In Show plant, a Cattleya hybrid belonging to a local grower.

Our display, the 'MAOC Rainforest' GMC/AOS from the different angles













The loot




Best of Show, Lc. Mary Elizabeth Bohn





Cincinnati's Exhibit





Windswept in Time Orchids' Exhibit





Orchid Inn's Exhibit





Piping Rock Orchids' Exhibit


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice pics! Thanks for showing. That Cattleya is quite nice. Looks like it has Laelia purpurata in the background. Do you know which Phrags are in Piping Rock's display? The flowers look huge! Very nice displays also. One more thing - did you say you got a Paph. hangianum?! Am I remembering correctly, or wasn't there a lot of talk here lately about hangianums not being avaliable in the U.S.? Not that I care, since I'm in Canada, but which vendor did you get it from?


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice picture thanks for sharing - is that Bulbophyllum phalaenopsis on your display?


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 8, 2008)

great pictures, nice show! I like esp. the coerulea LC!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice show Jon. Who had the dunkels??


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice purchases, nice photos, nice show! Thanks for posting!


----------



## neo-guy (Sep 8, 2008)

Excellent display! I love the more natural settings rather than pots plunked on a table. Sounds like a great show and sale!
Peter T.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2008)

hangia... What the heck..? 
The Piping Rock phrags are Pk hybrids.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 8, 2008)

Yup Uri, that's Bulb. phalaenopsis and you gotta love all the newer people to orchids that don't think twice when you tell them to smell the flowers...

Unfortunately, Piping Rock didn't have any PK hybrids in bloom, but they did have straight PK seedlings for sale. They also had vietnamense alba for sale that I kept talking myself out of.

I got the hangianum and dunkel from a fellow grower, and the gigantifolium, fanaticum, and Phrag. klotzcheanum from Piping Rock.
The gigantifolium is just a little seedling with about a 2 1/2 inch leafspan...so I'm guessing waiting 11 years for Dollgoldi was just a warm up for this little guy


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice pics! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like a good show. Did you go to any of the lectures?


----------



## paphioland (Sep 8, 2008)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Yup Uri, that's Bulb. phalaenopsis and you gotta love all the newer people to orchids that don't think twice when you tell them to smell the flowers...
> 
> Unfortunately, Piping Rock didn't have any PK hybrids in bloom, but they did have straight PK seedlings for sale. They also had vietnamense alba for sale that I kept talking myself out of.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity do you know what Glenn charging for vietnamense alba seedlings?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2008)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Unfortunately, Piping Rock didn't have any PK hybrids in bloom,



If that's right, then what is in his display? To me they look like, from left to right, Alfredo Manrique, and possibly 2 plants of Suzanne Decker. If I could zoom in closer, I could read the tags.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 8, 2008)

Nope, didn't register for the show to hear the talks, just did setup/tear down and shopping lol

The vietnamense alba seedling was $200

The Phrag on the left was Jason Fisher, and the others I'll look up when I get home...if they were PK hybrids I would have gotten close ups


----------



## streetmorrisart (Sep 8, 2008)

I tried to get my husband to smell that fine Bulbophyllum phalaenopsis, but he doesn't fall for said trick anymore! 

It was good to meet you, Jon, if only briefly.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 8, 2008)

Right back at ya 

And I gotta admit, your paintings are even more incredible in person! My past dabbles in art are on here somewhere, and I could only imagine being able to paint like that.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 9, 2008)

OK, the Phrags are left to right:
Hot Lips 'Haley Suzanne' HCC/AOS
Elizabeth March
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Jason Fischer (no flower)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2008)

Hot Lips [registered by G. Decker] = Hanne Popow x Living Fire, that's OK.
Hanne Popow x Sedenii = Randy MacDonald. should have some purplish color.
Elizabeth March, the color is odd for that one. 
Well I was way off but I wasn't there so...


----------



## Kevin (Sep 9, 2008)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> OK, the Phrags are left to right:
> Hot Lips 'Haley Suzanne' HCC/AOS
> Elizabeth March
> Hanne Popow x Sedenii
> Jason Fischer (no flower)



Interesting. Thanks. The flowers look way larger in the photo than what they are. Maybe that's just me though, although Eric though they were Pk hybrids too...


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice photos!

thanks for the tour!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 11, 2008)

Great pictures - thanks for sharing.

e-spice


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok, maybe Im showing my ignorance here, but what is a PK hybrid phrag? Im not much of a phrag grower, but want to be educated. 
Also, another part of this post, someone mentioned talking themselves out of buying vietnamense alba. Are they not legal? I thought vietnamense was legal to own in the US. 
Can anyone shed any light on this for me? 




Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Yup Uri, that's Bulb. phalaenopsis and you gotta love all the newer people to orchids that don't think twice when you tell them to smell the flowers...
> 
> Unfortunately, Piping Rock didn't have any PK hybrids in bloom, but they did have straight PK seedlings for sale. They also had vietnamense alba for sale that I kept talking myself out of.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2008)

Pk stands for Phrag. kovachii. It's mentioned so often these days, that it's easier to use a short form. I belive vietnamense is legal in the U.S. The person was just trying to not spend the money, or add another plant to their collection. If I'm wrong, I'm sure someone else will correct me!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 13, 2008)

"Legalness" is not applied to a species, only individual plants. There is a small population of vietnamense in the US are "legal", and, there's only a tiny chance some of the legal seedlings are albino (correct me if anyone can verify that any of the Antec population bloomed out albino). In all cases I am aware, it takes two generations, many years, to get a "stable population" of albino Paphs (a cross that produces all albino progeny). There are certainly legal and illegal delenatiis, for instance, in the US too, but they're "off the radar" if you will. 

-Ernie


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 13, 2008)

Isn't there a Pecteilis sangarikii on the Orchid Inn's Exhibit picture under the title???? How did it relate to the paphs shown???


----------



## Heather (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the LC Best in Show. That's an amazing plant, congratulations! Great display. 

Looking forward to seeing and working with Glen at the end of this month. Definitely due for an orchid show fix!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2008)

Ernie said:


> "Legalness" is not applied to a species, only individual plants. -Ernie



How about Paph. helenae and hangianum? Aren't these species illegal in the U.S.?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> Isn't there a Pecteilis sangarikii on the Orchid Inn's Exhibit picture under the title???? How did it relate to the paphs shown???



I think you may be right - I didn't see it before! Pretty cool.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2008)

Heather said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned the LC Best in Show. That's an amazing plant, congratulations! Great display.



Yeah, that is an amazing plant. Great colour! I really like the Dendrochillum too.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah there were a few sagarakis in the show, but there usually are in shows around here so I didn't pay it any special attention.

Unfortunately when I got home the gigantifolium seedling and the hangianum both had crown rot that was too far gone to treat. On the up side, the fanaticum spike didn't blast and has gotten longer and the klotzcheanum is now in spike.

Thankfully there is a coral show this weekend so I can get my saltwater fix too.


----------



## dave b (Oct 13, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> Isn't there a Pecteilis sangarikii on the Orchid Inn's Exhibit picture under the title???? How did it relate to the paphs shown???



It doesn't. I don't think he brought it. Someone was selling a couple of them (Eric Michaels from Hoosier) i think. My guess is he bought it, and stuck it in. I may be wrong.

The Dendrochilum is HUGE. They made one of the younger judges count the flowers. I know it was in the thousands, but cant remember exactly. Hey Jon, you remember what they said the count was at our meeting?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2008)

dave b said:


> ...Someone was selling a couple of them (Eric Michaels from Hoosier) i think.


Maybe the wrong place for this, but tonight I heard that Eric Michaels bought up all of Hoosier's flasks and is starting his own business. If true, that would be great.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 13, 2008)

Yup, he was selling as Erich Michel Orchids. Great guy, glad he's still around!


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 13, 2008)

hey, thanks for the photos! I really enjoyed seeing what the show is like over there!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 14, 2008)

dave b said:


> It doesn't. I don't think he brought it. Someone was selling a couple of them (Eric Michaels from Hoosier) i think. My guess is he bought it, and stuck it in. I may be wrong.



There was a Pecteilis sagarikii for sale at the table too...the inflorescence had pretty much faded, so only one person actually asked about it from what I can recall. I ended up taking the in-bloom one outdoors at teardown so I could snap some decent photos for later reference; there will be a painting at some point, just haven't decided how I want to do it!


----------

